
How to Be Successful at Anything - thindjinn
https://medium.com/@m_rlons/how-to-be-successful-at-anything-7a3495edafaa#.hsy8rkmj0
======
sarreph
> I’m good at bullshitting. Writing.

I applaud the author's honesty, but perhaps it's not the best idea to proclaim
your flair for bending the truth in an article that promises an elusive
answer.

------
mgamache
I think this article plays to his strengths, You know, "bullshitting and
Writing"

------
cylinder
Well, I definitely believe him that he's good at bullshitting.

